# Boykin Pups Training Pics-Long Term Pic Thread



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2012)

A few pics of Mojo (Chiefs Mforce Mojo) and Shaw ( Chiefs Lady Clair Shaw) training at 13 weeks. Not serious yet but you can gather by the expressions that one of them is ALL business. 

Everyone Meet

Chief's Force Mojo AND Chief's Lady Clair Shaw...They are already Heeling,Sitting and Fetching. Their Daddy Rambo is a Beast!! 52lbs and 20 inches and Mrs. Hodge
let me work him on casts while we were there. She said he has never worked for anyone like that before. LOL I wanted that Dog!!!!

Coming home at 9 Weeks







Shaw






Mojo






Bruz

TRAINING AT 12 WEEKS


----------



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2012)

13 Weeks Training. 

























































Great Retrieve Shaw....I knew you could do it!!!!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 28, 2012)

Really like the last picture Bruz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great pics.
Beautiful pups.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 29, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> Really like the last picture Bruz!



Thanks Dylan....Mojo started whining which he never does during Shaws retrieve....I saw her notice it. She came out of the lake and took the bumper straight to him....he petted her like I do....It was very cool to watch. 

Bruz


----------



## Bruz (Jun 10, 2012)

Some updates with Video and Pics. 

My Pups are now 6 months and through CC...Starting FF tomorrow. 

Bo as Bird Boy
Please check out this video on vimeo http://vimeo.com/42347886

Intro to Pigeons
Please check out this video on vimeo http://vimeo.com/43044829


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 11, 2012)

Great pics.  Gonna see ya at the CBSRC Club Trials this weekend at Cooper Black?


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jun 28, 2012)

Both pups are looking awesome glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## Bruz (Jul 8, 2012)

This is Shaw running a double....We have been focusing on OB this past month getting ready for FF

Please check out this video on vimeo http://vimeo.com/45376860


----------



## Bruz (Jun 30, 2013)

Quick update… Quackwhacker  a.k.a. Wes is training Shaw for her Season Title… Mojo is still working towards gaining his SHR but will more than likely be a Pet. 

Shaw on the other hand is doing great. 











Robert


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bruz said:


> Quick update… Quackwhacker  a.k.a. Wes is training Shaw for her Season Title… Mojo is still working towards gaining his SHR but will more than likely be a Pet.
> 
> Shaw on the other hand is doing great.
> 
> ...



did both of these dogs get run at the midlands hunt test?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2013)

Great pics. The Boykin is still the most awesome dog ever. I'm on my second one.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 3, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> did both of these dogs get run at the midlands hunt test?



Yes....Shaw the Curly Female ran at Midlands. 

Why do you ask?

Robert


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great looking dogs Bruz.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 4, 2013)

gunsmoke32 said:


> Great looking dogs Bruz.



Thanks Jimmy....You will meet them soon. 

Bruz


----------



## Bruz (Sep 15, 2013)

As I posted in another thread Shaw got her first passes in seasoned and red got his title and season with Payton handling him here a few the pics a Bo and Cade and Wes's sons Colby and Tucker ...... They hit it off like they've known each other their entire lives… I guess that's one thing little boys have in common. from today's activities… 

We Really had a good time and were able to relax for a few hours at least.

It was really good seeing everyone again and I know I've said it before but a lot of thinks go to Mr. Wes Chester for all his help with Shaw.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Bruz (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## flattop (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## BBowman (Nov 15, 2013)

Great looking boykins. Congrats on their success.


----------

